# GH+ vs CaCl2



## H.. (25 Aug 2021)

Hi folks.

I am using an GH+ from "salty shrimp-beeshrimp minerals GH+", to get higher GH in my shrimp tanks (Crystal red tanks).

I tasted the beeshrimp mineral and this is exactly like CaCl2 in my taste.
So I had to test the TDS rise from osmosis water with both the GH product AND, also my PMDD CaCl2. Using an very correct scale i had EXACTLY the same TDS readings with both products, using the same amounts of water and grams of powder in my tests.

Is It well known what the salty shrimps minerals products is containing? I can see the difference in the grains, but the readings and my tongue says this is very much the same thing.

The product:    Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+, 230g

H


----------



## Wookii (25 Aug 2021)

I believe it’s a mixture of CaCl2 and MgCl2.

I use CaCl2 and MgSO4 for remineralisation, it’s far cheaper than the premixed products.


----------



## H.. (25 Aug 2021)

Wookii said:


> I believe it’s a mixture of CaCl2 and MgCl2.
> 
> I use CaCl2 and MgSO4 for remineralisation, it’s far cheaper than the premixed products.


OK, that could be the case, I can not taste any Mg, but Mg does not tase very significantly.
I have Mg SO4, but no MgCl2, this should be no bigger difference...

so you are using both Ca and Mg to remineralise. In what ratio are you mixing? grams or ml to liters?


----------



## Wookii (25 Aug 2021)

H.. said:


> OK, that could be the case, I can not taste any Mg, but Mg does not tase very significantly.
> I have Mg SO4, but no MgCl2, this should be no bigger difference...
> 
> so you are using both Ca and Mg to remineralise. In what ratio are you mixing? grams or ml to liters?



I mix 117gr/L of MgSO4 and 127gr/L of CaCl2 (separate containers) which gives a 3:1 ratio of Ca to Mg.

I dose 20ml to around 25 litres of RO, which results in around 6dGH.

Edit: Hang on, I picked up the wrong values, corrected.


----------



## MichaelJ (25 Aug 2021)

FWIW I am using MgSO4 and CaSO4 ... With CaSO4 you get much better milage vs. TDS/conductivity (if you want to keep that down - almost half the ppm for the same Ca contents). CaSO4 is harder to dissolve vs. CaCl2 but not really an issue in my experience - still way easier to dissolve than Equilibrium that always left a lot of residue in my mixing buckets.
Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Zeus. (25 Aug 2021)

I spent quite some time going though many of the main Reconstituters on the market trying to find the data analysis of them so I could clone them in a new remineraliser program I have been working on for the IFC calculator, many did not give the data analysis report quote only an approximate change in dGH or dKH, also some data I did find suggested there is some variance in the salts used also, which may be due to the way they are mixed. So I was unable to find the Ca:Mg ratio for most of them. Still able to clone them as I have done it so you set the Ca:Mg ratio yourself and many folk use 3.0 Ca: 1.0 Mg as @Wookii does


----------

